# How do you get the wedding cake?



## Becca617 (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm really confused how you get the wedding cake. I've heard stuff of how you get it from Gracie but I don't think that's true. I reallllyyyyy want one but idk how to get it. Help?


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 6, 2014)

It's during GracieGrace's sale. 

One half of the store becomes the special items which only appear during the sales. Ranging from the card set, exclusive clothing, and yes, the Wedding Cake.


----------



## Becca617 (Feb 6, 2014)

How often do the sales occurr?


----------



## Byngo (Feb 6, 2014)

The last 2 weeks of every season. c:

(I think)


----------



## Peisinoe (Feb 6, 2014)

Becca617 said:


> How often do the sales occurr?



End of every season, so the next one should be now or in a week.


----------



## Tiffany (Feb 6, 2014)

the cake is 60,000 bells fyi


----------



## Amykins (Feb 6, 2014)

I have one, if you'd like to buy it.


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Jul 29, 2017)

I'll take it!


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 29, 2017)

LexiOfFurby said:


> I'll take it!



???? this was three years ago???? lol


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

Dude, why revive an old topic??


----------



## Aazia (Jul 30, 2017)

Idk how to get wedding cake for some reason I thought this said weeding cake and i was like U CAN GET A CAKE FROM WEEDING DAY?! xD i dont have gracie but ive been to towns with her i suppose there is a theme each day well thats wat i thought/think and ye u might have to wait for the day there are wedding items for sale


----------



## Quackerz (Jul 30, 2017)

Aazia said:


> Idk how to get wedding cake for some reason I thought this said weeding cake and i was like U CAN GET A CAKE FROM WEEDING DAY?! xD i dont have gracie but ive been to towns with her i suppose there is a theme each day well thats wat i thought/think and ye u might have to wait for the day there are wedding items for sale



The original question has been answered.


----------

